# Smash Fried Okra



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I can't believe I never made this before last night

Heat up the fry daddy w any oil.

take tender sized okra , trim ends and give each one 3 good whacks with a meat mallet or heavy spoon to smash it kinda flat and soak in cold buttermilk.

season some yellow cornmeal with garlic powder and black pepper. 

roll the okra in the cornmeal a few at a time and fry till floats.

shake a dash of sea salt on the okra as soon as it comes out.

We ate it all before I thought about pics, sorry.

You want okra about 3-4" long , anything longer will be stringy cooked whole.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Been doing this for a couple years now. It is way better than sliced for some reason. It is a keeper for the recipe book. Lately have been frying various peppers in olive oil. Another keeper!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok, so you fry them in small groups? If I'm reading this correctly.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yes i used the bigger fry daddy"gran pappy" instead of a fryer/burner so i didnt have so much oil and cleanup to do.

I did about 6-8 at a time, you want them single layer deep if possible because the more you bang them around, the meal will fall off.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

sounds like a killer recipe thx


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's a new recipe for me and I don't even have to try it to know it's a hum-dinger.I'll get-er done this weekend.Thanks Coastal!


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Great, simple idea, love fried okra, but never want to fool with all the chopping and breading/chasing around the cut up pieces


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds delicious-I love okra any way you cook it.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Okra*

it is KILLER... green for you..wifes from Y land ain't much of a okra fan..But She is NOW..me never met a Okra I didn't like..These may be BEST..After fry shake a lil Slap Ya Moma ..and dip in Catsup /Saracha mix..Did some Mushrooms same, Just cut in half (no smash) they were great too


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Could you do the same thing but sautee in some olive oil and butter instead of frying?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mmmmm, made some Sunday with seasoned Louisiana fish fry, fish fry was kicked up by adding a little uncle Chris's gourmet steak seasoning. "I use that shat on everything" will have enough for another batch this weekend.


----------

